# pandora sound is scratchy after screen dimms out



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

when using the pandora app listing to music the music becomes scratchy after the screen dimms out any else having this problem ?


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, except w/ PowerAMP. Assuming it happens w/ all sounds.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

tokoam said:


> when using the pandora app listing to music the music becomes scratchy after the screen dimms out any else having this problem ?


Yeah I am having the same issue. It seems as though a bug is already logged for it.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

KevinL said:


> Yeah I am having the same issue. It seems as though a bug is already logged for it.


yep. i was just about to post about this bug. just noticed it.

if you turn the sound down you'll notice most of the scratchiness goes away. Mine mainly does it when the volume is just about maxed out.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

It happens with pretty much all sounds after the screen is off


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, my notifications were driving me crazy from the living room last night..


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

This type of issue is usually caused when the mobile device is throttling its clock speeds to save power when the screen is off.

Have you guys installed something like SetCPU and have a screen off profile? You could always set a higher minimum CPU speed. It will eat battery but it should fix the sound issue provided that my very unscientific guess about the problem is correct


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I turned changed my screen off governor to on demand Max clock at around 300mhz it does so less frequently..


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

You would want to increase the MINIMUM clock speed. Any improvement you currently see is probably due to the more preformance oriented ondemand gov


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah agreed. My clock speed was 192-384 with conservative governor and after changing to ondemand no issues due to the more aggressive scaling

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Halloway (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you change the minimum CPU speed? If I go to the Cyanogenmod Performance settings, when I click on the minimum CPU speed option I don't have any option to change it. Likewise I don't seem to have any option to change the CPU performance profile.


----------

